# Machining Titanium on a Clausing 100



## Vandal Machining (Mar 3, 2013)

I wanted to see if anyone has tried this and how well it worked out.  I'm hopefully going to pickup a Mk3 tomorrow, but before buying I was hoping to find out if this has been done and how much.

Thanks!


----------



## samthedog (Mar 4, 2013)

Vandal Machining said:


> I wanted to see if anyone has tried this and how well it worked out. I'm hopefully going to pickup a Mk3 tomorrow, but before buying I was hoping to find out if this has been done and how much.
> 
> Thanks!



I know some blokes who have done it. Not with the Clausing 100 but other lathes, however the principles will still be the same.

The following article sums things up nicely with titanium:

http://americanmachinist.com/features/cool-tips-cutting-titanium

Good luck.

Paul.


----------



## Vandal Machining (Mar 4, 2013)

samthedog said:


> I know some blokes who have done it. Not with the Clausing 100 but other lathes, however the principles will still be the same.
> 
> The following article sums things up nicely with titanium:
> 
> ...



Is the clausing rigid enough to cut ti?


----------



## samthedog (Mar 4, 2013)

I guess this depends on depth of cut and tooling used. If you use anything but carbide I think it will be an exercise in frustration. I know of people who have used similar machines with titanium making rings, torches and other bits and bobs. You need to make sure that you understand the properties of it, use coolant or if dry, be aware it is a fire risk.

Paul.

PS. I am no expert. I have never machined it but know about it from when I researched it's suitability for parts I wanted to make.


----------



## Vandal Machining (Mar 5, 2013)

I've cut it on a monarch dry with no problems but the cut was light and it was a carbide.  I'll have to try when I have the clausing setup.  Thanks!


----------

